
Challenges of Buling a Proptech Solution - OlaSola
https://themasters.io/blog/posts/3-challenges-of-building-a-proptech-solution
======
mattyg23
Hey, I'm Matt, co-founder of HeyAgents.com.au
([https://heyagents.com.au/](https://heyagents.com.au/)) I'm new to this
forum, but here to learn and help provide value and advice to other proptech
founders!

